

Researchers Turn Twitter Into Real-Time Sports Commentator - mgl
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26930/?p1=blogs
This is neat. I can see government agencies, emergency services and public businesses deploying Twitter monitoring tools for phrases like "fire", "smoke", "traffic jam", etc.
======
mgl
This is neat. I can see government agencies, emergency services and public
businesses deploying Twitter monitoring tools for phrases like "fire",
"smoke", "traffic jam", etc.

Building such real-world monitoring services was impossible 5 years ago as
hardly anyone was publishing such real time updates online, now people tweet
about their cat having a shower paying by themselves for data plans,
smartphone, etc. I think this is the main positive effect of "twitter
revolution" - massive stream of real-time data with public digital output.

Internet is going real-time, getting closer and closer to the real world. I
like it.

